

UPenn DIY Companion Cube with LED's - MarkusB
http://youtu.be/xOFvoRBPGo8
Come on, who here wouldn't want one of these?
======
MarkusB
Source code in the blog here: <http://companioncube.posterous.com/>

------
OrrinB
Looks cool!

